# Husky 16K Slider 5Er Hitch, P3, Dodge Diesel Stuff



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well some of you knew, but now all of you know. I went back to a Ford, so I have some stuff left that I took off the Dodge.

Husky 16K Slider 5th wheel hitch w/ universal rails and Dodge specific mounting kit. All complete including hardware and in near new working order. Was kept under a tonneau cover when not towing and only hitch once with out the plastic donut on the pinbox. Was pulled out every winter and cleaned greased and spray paint touched up. Only used for 3 seasons, maybe 20 trips. $500 pick up only or can meet ya somewhere

Tekonsha P3 Brake Controller. Complete with case, mounting bracket, universal 4 wire plug and all paperwork. Used 2 seasons. $100 shipped.

Bug Gaurd (3 pieces) - $40 shipped

Everything was put on this truck recently as I only had it since March of this year and it all came off the truck still in my signature. Will try to get some pics up tonight.

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Soooooooooo............ whaddja git? a new "old" Ford with the 7.3, or one of the 6.0/6.4's or did you hold out and get the new Scorpion? (this coming from a guy with his finger on the trigger for a Scorpion....)


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Well some of you knew, but now all of you know. I went back to a Ford, so I have some stuff left that I took off the Dodge.
> 
> Husky 16K Slider hitch w/ universal rails and Dodge specific mounting kit. All complete including hardware and in near new working order. Was kept under a tonneau cover when not towing and only hitch once with out the plastic donut on the pinbox. Was pulled out every winter and cleaned greased and spray paint touched up. Only used for 3 seasons, maybe 20 trips. $500 pick up only or can meet ya somewhere
> 
> ...


I believe pictures are Mandatory









Its a sharp looking truck, you better show it off


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

What?!? Someone trades trucks more often than I trade trailers......


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

clarkely said:


> I believe pictures are Mandatory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that aint even right! "Oh by the way I went back to Ford..." and then NOTHING? No description? No pictures? Nada? I say he gets till the end of the day and then there's gotta be some kind a wet noodle penalty after that. We have to set a precedent here. If we dont, things will go downhill fast around here.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Clarke and yes Nathan I have been known to switch around a little, although having owned all the big 3 (Chevy, Dodge and Ford) THIS YEAR, that may not exactly be the definition of "a little".

Pics are for another thread on another day. I do think there should be precedent, but I am on pace to have worked 50 hours this weekend, so it has been pretty up and go to work then home to bed. Dark when I leave, dark when I get home. Everyone asleep when I leave and asleep when I come home. So I will throw myself at the mercy of the court for a reprieve til Monday.

But I can give you a taste. We are now and hopefully for a little longer than my recent track record, the proud owners of a 2005 Ford F250 Crewcab Shortbed 6.0 diesel. Oh and its a, wait for it, wait for it, my dream truck....... *KING RANCH* and I even matched the text color, it is the copper one. Very clean and well taken care of, as Clarke said. We are really happy to have that BIG BIG back seat.

So, if it would please the court and with the courts permission, I will get some pics up tomorrow.

Now who needs a really nice hitch and brake controller, so they can follow in Nathan's path and trade in their trailer or catch the fabled upgraditis and move up to a 5er.

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ok Jim, you got the reprieve- but only temporarily. If photos are not forthcoming, there will be a discovery motion filed with a deadline...!
(oh, and congrats brother.... but I'm beginning to think that Eric- and now you- are taunting me.......


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

reprieved









You should see who bought Huntr70's Dodge......... your ranch hand bumper wold look awesome on that!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> reprieved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I could sure hook em up. But I dont know who bought it. Huntr said a buudy of his and I thought his buddy list was pretty much limited to us.

Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> reprieved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I could sure hook em up. But I dont know who bought it. Huntr said a buudy of his and I thought his buddy list was pretty much limited to us.

Jim
[/quote]
Hey now!!

Actually my buddy owns a truck lot. He bought it Wednesday, and it was off to a new owner that day already. Was on his lot for about 40 minutes....

I got what I wanted out of it, so all is good.

Steve


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

You said you were going to do it. Congrats and good luck Jim

kevin


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. Will get pics today.

Sold a couple things, so we are down to the hitch setup, brake controller and bug guard

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

bump to the top. Here is a pic of the hitch setup.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Husky 16K Slider 5th wheel hitch w/ universal rails and Dodge specific mounting kit. All complete including hardware and in near new working order. Was kept under a tonneau cover when not towing and only hitch once with out the plastic donut on the pinbox. Was pulled out every winter and cleaned greased and spray paint touched up. Only used for 3 seasons, maybe 20 trips. $500 pick up only or can meet ya somewhere

Tekonsha P3 Brake Controller. Complete with case, mounting bracket, universal 4 wire plug and all paperwork. Used 2 seasons. $100 shipped.

Bug Gaurd (3 pieces) - $40 shipped

Vent visors for 4 door - $35 shipped

All items are still available, so to the top we go

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok gang. Hitch is all thats left and its a great piece. Would love to see it go to someone in "the family". Gonna hit ebay and Craigslist on Monday.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Ok gang. Hitch is all thats left and its a great piece. Would love to see it go to someone in "the family". Gonna hit ebay and Craigslist on Monday.


Maybe we can throw in my 16K Pullrite and make it a package deal...


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Ok gang. Hitch is all thats left and its a great piece. Would love to see it go to someone in "the family". Gonna hit ebay and Craigslist on Monday.


Maybe we can throw in my 16K Pullrite and make it a package deal...








[/quote]

Would work for me as long as it gets them out of our garages


----------

